# The Metal Thread



## MexicanWarlord420 (Aug 14, 2009)

Post your 3 most favorite metal bands.

Rose Funeral

All that Remains

In Flames


----------



## Boogaloo Bud (Aug 14, 2009)

Hahaha I'm strange. I don't like metal but Metallica happen to be one of my favourite bands. I like all of their shit except the load, re-load, and st.shit era. Master of puppets always seem to get me pumped up.

So I guess I only have one metal band haha. I did see Anvil open up for AC/DC last 2 weeks ago in Moncton. Played slide guitar with a dildo. hahah


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Aug 14, 2009)

Boogaloo Bud said:


> Hahaha I'm strange. I don't like metal but Metallica happen to be one of my favourite bands. I like all of their shit except the load, re-load, and st.shit era. Master of puppets always seem to get me pumped up.
> 
> So I guess I only have one metal band haha. I did see Anvil open up for AC/DC last 2 weeks ago in Moncton. Played slide guitar with a dildo. hahah


Metallica is the shit man. I still hold on to my master of puppets t shirt that I can't wear anymore lol.


----------



## Boogaloo Bud (Aug 14, 2009)

MexicanWarlord420 said:


> Metallica is the shit man. I still hold on to my master of puppets t shirt that I can't wear anymore lol.


 Hahahaha I do stuff like that too. I"m too attached to some things lol


----------



## specv03 (Aug 15, 2009)

Avenged sevenfold
bullet for my valentine
killswitch engaged


----------



## GratefulDance (Aug 15, 2009)

Manowar!!!


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Aug 17, 2009)

That's only 1 broseph


----------



## xm177e2 (Aug 17, 2009)

I like 80s thrash.. but I'm into all kinds of metal (as long as it is from before 1990, anything after just isnt REAL metal). Trying to come up with only 3 favorites is pretty difficult so I'll throw in a few more.. hope I'm not disqualified

1. Saxon
2. At War
3. Vio-lence
4. Hallows Eve
5. Forbidden
6. Exodus
7. Cirith Ungol
8. Judas Priest


----------



## ggduckman (Aug 20, 2009)

1) Metallica
2) Trivium
3) Iron Maiden

I also like Bullet For My Valentine, In Flames, All That Remains and Faith No More.


----------



## Mouldy Frog (Aug 21, 2009)

Deathspell Omega

Electric Wizard

Mastodon


----------



## archangel112 (Aug 21, 2009)

Iron Maiden
Megadeth
Blaze Bayley

wooooooo


----------



## jewfr00 (Aug 21, 2009)

a7x

emmure

metallica

SOAD


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 21, 2009)

dying fetus
cannibal corpse
devil wears prada
GWAR
i love metal...


----------



## Anjinsan (Aug 21, 2009)

Megadeth
Mastodon
Dethklok


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Aug 28, 2009)

Wish I could edit it now, because there are way more metal bands I like than 3.


----------



## Jaguar Paw (Aug 28, 2009)

LAMB OF GOD
NORMA JEAN
AUGUST BURNS RED

I always put LAMB OF GOD "Ruin" in my first playlist.. it tells me to take another weed hit or not...


----------



## airman (Aug 29, 2009)

xm177e2 said:


> I like 80s thrash.. but I'm into all kinds of metal (as long as it is from before 1990, anything after just isnt REAL metal). Trying to come up with only 3 favorites is pretty difficult so I'll throw in a few more.. hope I'm not disqualified
> 
> 1. Saxon
> 2. At War
> ...


Have you ever listened to any of Neurosis' early stuff?


I just like metal in general so I can't pick three. As long as their true to metal I'll listen to them.


----------



## haze, son (Sep 2, 2009)

I just HAD to reply to this. 

1. Abigail Williams (fucking eargasm and a half)
2. Necrophagist
3. Gojira

Eat it up, kids.


----------



## Euph0ria (Sep 2, 2009)

Parkway drive


----------



## Dr.Dope (Sep 2, 2009)

1.) Acid Bath
2.)The Black Dahlia Murder
3.)The Sword


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Sep 2, 2009)

Dr.Dope said:


> 1.) Acid Bath
> 2.)T*he Black Dahlia Murder*
> 3.)The Sword


makes me want to find my ipod now


----------



## SDSativa (Sep 2, 2009)

Don't mean to offend, but 80's metal sucks. Maybe because I play guitar and you always learn some 80's stuff first(because it is simple and easy). I think metal should be EXTREME and fast. If I had to pick 3 I would say BRING ME THE HORIZON, AS BLOOD RUNS BLACK, UNDEROATH(the old underoath, Act of Depression, and Cries of the Past) I would say A Love so Pure from underoath is my favorite song, its pretty hardcore christian, great lyrics and very spiritual if you're into that, but you wouldn't think so if you heard it for the first time, check it out on youtube. Jesus Christ, I love you!


----------



## facetofacemick (Sep 2, 2009)

Oceano
winds of plague
suicide silence
the black dahlia murder


----------



## airman (Sep 2, 2009)

SDSativa said:


> Don't mean to offend, but 80's metal sucks.


Are you talking about 80's "mainstream" metal? Because there is some pretty heavy duty early death shit coming out of the 80's.


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 2, 2009)

dethklok
mastadon
gwar.

'nuff said.


----------



## SDSativa (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, I don't know of too many 80's metal bands, but the mainstream stuff sucks. I do like suicidal tendancies, but most 80's stuff is just overplayed and thats probably why I don't like it. My mom listened to that stuff when I was a kid, so I needed to find something more EXTREME.


----------



## bunbun (Sep 4, 2009)

For a great 80s metal band check out Death they are one of my favorite bands. For my top three metal bands i would have to say Opeth, Children of Bodom, and Lamb of God.


----------



## Sneezy (Sep 6, 2009)

Eluveitie
suidakra
kivimetsan druidi (or hackneyed)

dang it was so hard to pick just 3


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Slayer
 celtic Frost
 venom


----------



## NarrowEye (Sep 6, 2009)

im not sure if they all count as metal bands, but here is my three:
1 Vader
2 Asesino
3 Metallica


----------



## RIStoner (Sep 7, 2009)

DRI
SOD 
Anthrax

Thrash metal is the shit!


----------



## simon.the.dog (Sep 7, 2009)

Opeth
In flames

And its hard to pick a third either: 
koRn, Faith no more, mushroomhead, lamb of god or tool


----------



## airman (Sep 7, 2009)

I just got done listening to the new Devildriver album and it is pretty damn good. I would highly recomend it to any metal head.


----------



## EarlyMisty#1 (Sep 8, 2009)

GUYS YOU REALLY NEED TO CHECK OUT PANTERA

FIRST TIME I HEARD THEM I ALMOST jizzed in my pants


----------



## NarrowEye (Sep 8, 2009)

EarlyMisty#1 said:


> FIRST TIME I HEARD THEM I ALMOST jizzed in my pants


i almost did it too when heard this for the 1st time:


[youtube]oQ2zCgPx30g[/youtube]


----------



## dirtnap411 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm really into Six Feet Under as of late, but I also like Bolt Thrower, Vader, Exodus, Venom, and my all time favorite, Iron Maiden.


----------



## g00sEgg (Sep 8, 2009)

NarrowEye said:


> i almost did it too when heard this for the 1st time:
> 
> 
> [youtube]oQ2zCgPx30g[/youtube]


Is that spanish? it's still fucking sick...i just wish i knew what they were saying.


----------



## NarrowEye (Sep 8, 2009)

yes, its spanish.. there is not much of them on youtube, mostly bad quality, they recorded only two albums, both kick ass. The band is made of famous guys: Dino cazares (fear factory), Campos (ministry) and Marquez (brujeria). oh, and their lyrics ARE sick


----------



## DJ BudLover (Sep 8, 2009)

In Flames
Children of Bodom
Megadeth


----------



## AutumnFall (Sep 9, 2009)

Lol here we go for some true metal!

1. Anubis Gate
2. Shadow Gallery
3. Symphony X
4. Pagan's Mind


----------



## haze, son (Sep 12, 2009)

Alright, I already posted my three, but I realize that I must post some more. You people need to listen to some more tech death 

Has anyone even heard of Fleshgod Apocalypse? 

[youtube]yWVvQ9zLh0M[/youtube]


----------



## g00sEgg (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry...but it reminds me of metalocalypse. Don't like their vocals...it's too...mono tone.


----------



## shroomer33 (Sep 13, 2009)

Voivod
Sepultura w/max
Emperor

[youtube]QCAMqXJlWeQ[/youtube]

[youtube]mqS-6rX-ypw&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]WWWXKnN7xao[/youtube]


----------



## shroomer33 (Sep 13, 2009)

RIStoner said:


> DRI
> SOD
> Anthrax
> 
> Thrash metal is the shit!


DRI 4ever!!!

Speak English.....or DIE!!!


----------



## shroomer33 (Sep 13, 2009)

simon.the.dog said:


> Opeth
> In flames
> 
> And its hard to pick a third either:
> koRn, Faith no more, mushroomhead, lamb of god or tool


I'd pick Faith No More

[youtube]9pcvBFFflEc[/youtube]


----------



## shroomer33 (Sep 13, 2009)

SDSativa said:


> Jesus Christ, I love you!


Amen, brother!!!


----------



## shroomer33 (Sep 13, 2009)

bunbun said:


> For a great 80s metal band check out Death they are one of my favorite bands. For my top three metal bands i would have to say Opeth, Children of Bodom, and Lamb of God.


Death was a great band.

[youtube]CrC2EpQ9SbY[/youtube]


----------



## sandmonkey (Sep 13, 2009)

agreed... RIP Chuck Schuldiner.


----------



## sandmonkey (Sep 13, 2009)

No Dissection fans here?

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Xn3BnYaFSk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Xn3BnYaFSk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## shroomer33 (Sep 13, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> No Dissection fans here?
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Xn3BnYaFSk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Xn3BnYaFSk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


Here's one!!
Storm of the Light's Bane is one of the best albums ever.


----------



## Joe Camel (Sep 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IprUuFBpw4I&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IprUuFBpw4I&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mUaAjEB3acg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mUaAjEB3acg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_k3zG8_wXBA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_k3zG8_wXBA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## airman (Sep 13, 2009)

Man I forgot how badass VOD was. I heard they may be working on a new album. Hopefully its true.


----------



## Joe Camel (Sep 14, 2009)

airman said:


> Man I forgot how badass VOD was. I heard they may be working on a new album. Hopefully its true.


Yeah but VOD hit their peak in the 90's.
They will always be on my list for harcore bands
along with Hatebreed of course.


----------



## larrytwo (Sep 14, 2009)

only 3 best?cant do it


----------



## Joe Camel (Sep 14, 2009)

larrytwo said:


> only 3 best?cant do it


Start firing away then.
You named fuckin Zero


----------



## airman (Sep 16, 2009)

[youtube]fJ4jUOtj3gc[/youtube]
[youtube]fmdmnnv2NkY[/youtube]
[youtube]qRQR5JNVhY0[/youtube]


----------



## Chromulan (Sep 19, 2009)

Between the Buried and Me
The Faceless
Veil of Maya
Canvas Solaris
Animals As Leaders


----------



## owenman01 (Sep 20, 2009)

1. PANTERA
2. megadeth
3. superjoint ritual


----------



## rjfizzle (Sep 20, 2009)

I set My Friends on Fire
Bring me the Horizon
The Devil wears Prada


and Lamb Of God comes in a close 4th


----------



## skokie (Sep 20, 2009)

Chimaira

Pantera

Slipknot


----------



## DR.LEMON (Sep 20, 2009)

This is more doom/death metal but the lyrics on the first two are pure wisdom, also make for a good forest trip midsummer on repeat : 1) Doom Snake Cult Love, Sorrow , Doom, 2) Goatlord-reflections of the solstice , Morpheus Decends-Chroncles of the shadowed ones


----------



## Dubstepn (Sep 21, 2009)

White Chapel
Behemoth
The Faceless


----------



## FireOwl (Sep 22, 2009)

So looks like lots of nu metal fans, but there've been a couple good calls mixed in here... Symphony X and Opeth, niiiiice! Two of the most significant bands in metal, no questions asked.

I figure I could never determine favorites amongst so many good bands.. Once a group of really talented guys hits a certain level of development as musicians and thinkers, they get to be 'top tier' in their own way, you know? But I guess if I had to say what was the most influential to me right now, I'd have to go with Opeth, Meshuggah, and Devin Townsend.

That said, Nevermore is up there as well. The stuff I started out listening to that I've realized is better than I could possibly have understood at the time would be Dream Theater up to the album Train of Thought (so much talent and vision, where did it go in the last 2 albums? Ah yes, now they're so rich and famous they don't give a shit..). Symphony X, and Sonata Arctica. So much talent in those bands, it's not funny. And those three should be _waaay_ bigger than they are.


----------



## 46and2 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm old skool and it's hard to beat Priest...
[youtube]BNGlrRrjlHw[/youtube]

Here's some newer stuff I like although I know Jesse helped pen this tune.I like Howard on it better.
[youtube]QhciW6eZW7s[/youtube]


----------



## Dubstepn (Sep 22, 2009)

FireOwl said:


> So looks like lots of nu metal fans, but there've been a couple good calls mixed in here... Symphony X and Opeth, niiiiice! Two of the most significant bands in metal, no questions asked.
> 
> I figure I could never determine favorites amongst so many good bands.. Once a group of really talented guys hits a certain level of development as musicians and thinkers, they get to be 'top tier' in their own way, you know? But I guess if I had to say what was the most influential to me right now, I'd have to go with Opeth, Meshuggah, and Devin Townsend.
> 
> That said, Nevermore is up there as well. The stuff I started out listening to that I've realized is better than I could possibly have understood at the time would be Dream Theater up to the album Train of Thought (so much talent and vision, where did it go in the last 2 albums? Ah yes, now they're so rich and famous they don't give a shit..). Symphony X, and Sonata Arctica. So much talent in those bands, it's not funny. And those three should be _waaay_ bigger than they are.


I'd say Opeth is Nu metal. Little bit of progressive mixed in with it.


----------



## airman (Sep 23, 2009)

46and2 said:


> I'm old skool and it's hard to beat Priest...QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Fucking blood red skies man!


----------



## airman (Sep 23, 2009)

Genre labels to me are...well just labels. Labels will always come and go, but the music will always be there. Whether it's nu metal, death metal, thrash or whatever, if you can get down and fuck shit up with it, it's alright with me.


----------



## Joe Camel (Sep 23, 2009)

This song is so dope.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xf8PJvUpjog&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xf8PJvUpjog&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FireOwl (Sep 24, 2009)

Joe, good freaking call. To me, it doesn't get much better than Opeth. The meaning, musicianship, and songwriting that come out of Mikael Akerfeldt's head are just unreasonably good, and always have been. What a treat, that guy.



Dubstepn said:


> I'd say Opeth is Nu metal.


Lolwut

Opeth is an evolution of classic death metal, progressive metal, rock, and blues. There is nothing Nu about it.

That said, I'm not one to judge whether I like something based merely on genre, so good point there Airman. But, I do find that there are elements common within certain genres that I just don't like, so I can't say genre or classification doesn't have anything to do with it. The punky/screamo/hardcore style of vocals, for one. For whatever reason, I have a hard time with that style, which is a shame, because a lot of good bands have a hardcore vocalist (Queens of the Stone Age, for example). I just really prefer either a good death growl, clean vocals, or the crazy combo of the two that Jens Kidman has really broken open. All just a matter of taste, I guess.


----------



## Big Raw J (Sep 29, 2009)

Very excited to see a metal thread here...I hate genres and metal is one of the ones with so many "sub genres." Everything is so different about so many bands that are worth a shit. Gotta lovem all!

Check out Dying Fetus' new album Descend Into Depravity...Fucking amazing!

I can't name three, but ones that have paved the way for me are Metallica, Chimaira, Lamb of God, Meshuggah,The Faceless,Beneath The Massacre,Dying Fetus,Job For A Cowboy...

Man it's so hard to choose..

It all depends on your mood..I've been into more of the brutal stuff lately.


----------



## Closet Budz (Sep 29, 2009)

1. Eluveitie
2. Demons and Wizards
3. Sonata Arctica
4. Dethklok
5. Tyr


----------



## Dan Halen (Sep 30, 2009)

My 3 fav

1. Motorhead
2. Metallica
3. Black Sabbath


----------



## Garth Algar (Sep 30, 2009)

SDSativa said:


> Yeah, I don't know of too many 80's metal bands, but the mainstream stuff sucks. I do like suicidal tendancies, but most 80's stuff is just overplayed and thats probably why I don't like it. My mom listened to that stuff when I was a kid, so I needed to find something more EXTREME.


Being mainstream does not remove talent from an artist/band. The fact that the stuff from the 80's is still around contributes to its true quality and timelessness. No way does it take away from their talent.


----------



## kukukush (Sep 30, 2009)

Primus
Black Sabbath
Nile or Necrophagist i cant decide


----------



## BongHits4Satan (Sep 30, 2009)

Fuck thats a hard one, if i really had to narrow it down to 3:
Slayer
Pantera
Deicide

Best metal bands to get high to:

The Mighty Black Fucking Sabbath
Six Feet Under
Down
Eyehategod
Pentagram
Blue Cheer
Abdullah
Iron Maiden
Obituary
Judas Priest
Morbid Angel


----------



## Dan Halen (Sep 30, 2009)

Garth Algar said:


> Being mainstream does not remove talent from an artist/band. The fact that the stuff from the 80's is still around contributes to its true quality and timelessness. No way does it take away from their talent.


Oh?? But doesn't it? Mainstream music is usually the garbage that the music corporations flood the market with in their never ending quest to make money as fast as possible. Didn't you just say something like that yesterday?


----------



## dirtnap411 (Sep 30, 2009)

GWAR, I'm taking my son to see them in November, it will be his first concert.


----------



## Dan Halen (Sep 30, 2009)

dirtnap411 said:


> GWAR, I'm taking my son to see them in November, it will be his first concert.


New plague and Meat Sandwich are my favorites from them.


----------



## Garth Algar (Sep 30, 2009)

Dan Halen said:


> New plague and Meat Sandwich are my favorites from them.


the thing is that both of those songs are from the album RagNaRok. That was a very atypical Gwar album. There other work is less... refined


----------



## dirtnap411 (Sep 30, 2009)

Garth Algar said:


> the thing is that both of those songs are from the album RagNaRok. That was a very atypical Gwar album. There other work is less... refined


GWAR has been through a couple evolutions, but I've been a huge fan since Hell O came out, hard to believe it's been 25 years.

Dirt


----------



## doitinthewoods (Sep 30, 2009)

Meshuggah

thornendal's special defects 

Slayer


----------



## drabstab (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm really into death and black metal, not sure why it's so hard to find a smoker that can get down on some raw shit.

Top favs in no particular order:
Morbid Angel (probably my favorite band if I had to chose)
Drudkh (Ukrainian black metal - REAL soothing)
Hate Forest (Drudkh-related side project, don't expect anything similar)
Immortal (especially Pure Holocaust)
Darkthrone (Older stuff, before Sardonic Wrath)
Cannibal Corpse ( Vile is my favorite here, newer two albums kinda let me down)
Bathory ( first three albums)
Sunn O))) (put in Bassaliens off White2 and start passin' round that bong)
1349's first three, new album is gay
Burzum (can't get enough)

PLEASE tell me someone can relate??


EDIT: Can't believe I forgot Decapitated!! RIP Vitek you are a heavy influence


----------



## kukukush (Oct 1, 2009)

drabstab said:


> I'm really into death and black metal, not sure why it's so hard to find a smoker that can get down on some raw shit.
> 
> Top favs in no particular order:
> Morbid Angel (probably my favorite band if I had to chose)
> ...


yeah i have seen morbid angel (fucking awesome), cannibal corpse, and decapitated

bathory is awesome especially the stuff like a fine day to die and blood fire death
emperor is definately my favorite black metal
also mayhem.. when i get stoned and listen to them i can really really feel theyre crazy band history haha

as for death metal i love technical brutal death like nile, necrophagist, cryptopsy
primus is still my all time favorite band though, im all about bass


----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 1, 2009)

kukukush said:


> primus is still my all time favorite band though, im all about bass



"I had a friend that took a belt, took a belt and hung himself
Hung himself in the doorway of the apartment where he lived"


----------



## airman (Oct 1, 2009)

[youtube]7G14u64D-Sc[/youtube]
[youtube]8ir0_WFFsiQ[/youtube]
[youtube]f5By-5mLHk4[/youtube]


----------



## drabstab (Oct 1, 2009)

kukukush said:


> yeah i have seen morbid angel (fucking awesome), cannibal corpse, and decapitated
> 
> bathory is awesome especially the stuff like a fine day to die and blood fire death
> emperor is definately my favorite black metal
> ...


I've seen cannibal and decapitated (before the tragedy) but I haven't had the chance to catch morbid yet! I gotta tell you man, I figured someone would agree with me on cannibal, MAYBE morbid, but I definitely didn't expect you to respect the old bathory!! Tomorrow is a fine day... to.... DIE!!!! Definitely some good shit. Have you heard "Call from the grave" or "Enter the Eternal Fire"?? Those are my two favorite songs from Quorthon. What an inspirational musician. Definitely not the most talented soloist (hahaha) but influential none-the-less. Emperor is one of my favs too!

As for mayhem, I appreciate what Euro did for the scene and everything, but personally their music doesn't do it for me (other than deathcrush). I think Mayhem should have died with Dead to be honest. I'd rather listen to Burzum.

You ever heard Deeds of Flesh?? Check out Luciferion's "Demon of 1994" demo too, some good shit!!

A thumbs up to you brother, it's great to finally relate with someone about some REAL metal, if you know what I mean. You like Darkthrone or Immortal at all?


----------



## BongHits4Satan (Oct 2, 2009)

Anything with Phil Anselmo singing is piure heaven to me.


----------



## kukukush (Oct 2, 2009)

drabstab said:


> I've seen cannibal and decapitated (before the tragedy) but I haven't had the chance to catch morbid yet! I gotta tell you man, I figured someone would agree with me on cannibal, MAYBE morbid, but I definitely didn't expect you to respect the old bathory!! Tomorrow is a fine day... to.... DIE!!!! Definitely some good shit. Have you heard "Call from the grave" or "Enter the Eternal Fire"?? Those are my two favorite songs from Quorthon. What an inspirational musician. Definitely not the most talented soloist (hahaha) but influential none-the-less. Emperor is one of my favs too!
> 
> As for mayhem, I appreciate what Euro did for the scene and everything, but personally their music doesn't do it for me (other than deathcrush). I think Mayhem should have died with Dead to be honest. I'd rather listen to Burzum.
> 
> ...


honestly i think cannibal corpse is one of the most overrated bands =x
i never heard of quorthon or luciferion
but yeah i have a few darkthrone and immortal tracks, if you get the chance to see morbid angel do it, the drummer is fucking amazing and he has like a wall of drums basicly on his set

do you like meshuggah? i feel they should be mentioned especially for a stoner forum hah


----------



## kukukush (Oct 2, 2009)

and how could i forget behemoth, they mastered black and then death!


----------



## drabstab (Oct 2, 2009)

kukukush said:


> honestly i think cannibal corpse is one of the most overrated bands =x
> i never heard of quorthon or luciferion
> but yeah i have a few darkthrone and immortal tracks, if you get the chance to see morbid angel do it, the drummer is fucking amazing and he has like a wall of drums basicly on his set
> 
> do you like meshuggah? i feel they should be mentioned especially for a stoner forum hah


Cannibal is definitely over-rated. I think Alex and Pat are quite talented, but Paul and Rob are way over-rated. I have never even seen Rob take a solo. Pat took every lead line when I saw them live. I really dig Corpsegrinder's vocals though.

Quorthon is just the guy behind Bathory, he writes (wrote) all the music and recorded all the parts ( I think). Luciferion is just another band, I mean their newer stuff isn't that great, too much use of keyboards and stuff, but they put out a demo in 94 that just sounds bad-ass to me. I'm eagerly awaiting a chance to see Morbid Angel live. Pete is just one of the best drummers I've ever heard - and he plays in commando boots!!! I can't imagine the stress that must put on his calves haha! I can get down on some Meshuggah, I like Catch-33 the most, it's definitely fun to toke to


----------



## kukukush (Oct 2, 2009)

> Pete is just one of the best drummers I've ever heard - and he plays in commando boots!!! I can't imagine the stress that must put on his calves haha!


wouldnt wanna be kicked in the face by a guy like that lol, ill check out your suggestions on soulseek


----------



## BongHits4Satan (Oct 3, 2009)

man I saw Cannibal Corpse with Children of Bodom, and I remember when CC announced they were gonna play Hammer Smashed Face, fucking EVERYBODY jumped into the pit, it was so fucking brutal.

Bathory and Morbid Angel are te shit too, Deicide is Def my fave Death metal band, followed by Six Feet Under (Chris Barne, the most notorious death Metal pothead and I share a birthday!!!!)

I also dig

Destroyer 666
Swedish Black Metal, Marduk, Watain, Dark Funeral etc
FUCKIN' SLAYER
Behemoth
Obituary
Necrophagia
Suffocation
Grave
Death
Acheron 
ANgelcorpse
Desecration
Hate Eternal
Goatwhore
Celtic Frost/Hellhammer
Carpathian Forest
Nokturnal Mortum
Nile
Origin
dying Fetus
Pestilence
Vader


----------



## kukukush (Oct 3, 2009)

BongHits4Satan said:


> man I saw Cannibal Corpse with Children of Bodom, and I remember when CC announced they were gonna play Hammer Smashed Face, fucking EVERYBODY jumped into the pit, it was so fucking brutal.
> 
> Bathory and Morbid Angel are te shit too, Deicide is Def my fave Death metal band, followed by Six Feet Under (Chris Barne, the most notorious death Metal pothead and I share a birthday!!!!)
> 
> ...


nice, i have seen cannibal corpse, children of bodom, morbid angel, deicide, six feet under, behemoth, suffocation, hate eternal, nile (probably my favorite death metal), dying fetus, and vader =D


----------



## BongHits4Satan (Oct 6, 2009)

kukukush said:


> nice, i have seen cannibal corpse, children of bodom, morbid angel, deicide, six feet under, behemoth, suffocation, hate eternal, nile (probably my favorite death metal), dying fetus, and vader =D


Oh you lucky mother fucker I would KILL to see SFU or Deicide.

My favorite concert was Down, with the mighty Philip Anselmo, I was hammered and ended up getting kicked out during the last song for crowd surfing, but I saw my God up there man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dubstepn (Oct 6, 2009)

So have any of you seen Dethklok yet or seeing them on this tour? Sadly I missed it...


----------



## kukukush (Oct 7, 2009)

BongHits4Satan said:


> Oh you lucky mother fucker I would KILL to see SFU or Deicide.
> 
> My favorite concert was Down, with the mighty Philip Anselmo, I was hammered and ended up getting kicked out during the last song for crowd surfing, but I saw my God up there man!!!!!!!!!!


vital remains opened for deicide, i thought they were way better but theyre more my style anyways (technical brutal death)


----------



## peu4000 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm sorry, but a lot of the bands you guys are posting aren't even metal.

Between the Buried and Me
Scale the Summit
Nile

It's hard to only pick 3.


----------



## indicaza (Oct 8, 2009)

LAMB OF GOD - kills me
THE BLACK DAHLIA MURDER - kicks my ass 
UNDEROATH - turns my brain to stew


----------



## NarrowEye (Oct 12, 2009)

peu4000 said:


> I'm sorry, but a lot of the bands you guys are posting aren't even metal.
> 
> Between the Buried and Me
> Scale the Summit
> ...


Nile is the shit man!


----------



## Chromulan (Oct 12, 2009)

peu4000 said:


> I'm sorry, but a lot of the bands you guys are posting aren't even metal.
> 
> Between the Buried and Me
> Scale the Summit
> ...


Thank you!!! BTBAM and Scale the Summit are soooo bad ass. I'm not a big fan of Nile though. 

ANIMALS AS LEADERS!!! everybody must hear them. they're amazing


----------



## peu4000 (Oct 15, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> Thank you!!! BTBAM and Scale the Summit are soooo bad ass. I'm not a big fan of Nile though.
> 
> ANIMALS AS LEADERS!!! everybody must hear them. they're amazing


Yeah man, they're really good too. Probably would have been my 4th or 5th choice. They're doing a tour with BtBaM, can't wait to see them.


----------



## Baum G (Oct 16, 2009)

Right now...

1. The Black Dahlia Murder
2. Mastodon
3. Darkest Hour


----------



## DJ Prosthetic (Oct 22, 2009)

metallica
lamb of god
suicide silence


----------



## ADTR (Oct 22, 2009)

hmmm, btbam would have to be chosen... Along with August Burns Red and maybe Protest the Hero or something...


----------



## Twiz420 (Oct 23, 2009)

Lamb of God
As I Lay Dying
God Forbid


----------



## Twiz420 (Oct 23, 2009)

Lamb of God
As I Lay Dying
God Forbid


----------



## Dr.Dope (Oct 23, 2009)

wheres all the acid bath fans at??? theres been some truly amazing bands mentioned here, sfu, down,superjoint, black dahlia murder, Mastodon,and on and on....... no king diamond, acid bath,acacia strain,whitechapel,from a second story window,speed-kill-hate????? evry1 should listen to acidbath at least once in theyre lives!!!!!! \m/


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 24, 2009)

Nothing really to post of my own, I'm not exclusively 'metal', never really dug too deep to find the good bands, but I'm not seeing enough people saying Iron Maiden or Judas Priest.


----------



## usapaymain (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi,My name is Allan.I'm excited to be part of this large and growing forum of great people and thankyou all for making me feel welcome. I just joined today.My special interests or skills are:- HTML- SEO- Web design- Internet businessI am happy to help others that need it and offer advice where possible


----------



## Mulltie (Nov 2, 2009)

Sepultura 
Anthrax
Megadeth

this is a cover of snowblind by system of a down pretty good,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noosm57F5HI&feature=related


----------



## IamVengeance (Nov 4, 2009)

This seems like a nice place for a first post
True metal for all!!!

My favourite bands are 
Iron Maiden
Judas Priest
Overkill
Death
Black Sabbath
Morbid Angel
Bible of the Devil
Blind Guardian
D.R.I.
Solitude Aeturnus
Amon Amarth
Kyuss

and a cuntload of other bands.


----------



## Mulltie (Nov 4, 2009)

IamVengeance said:


> This seems like a nice place for a first post
> True metal for all!!!
> 
> My favourite bands are
> ...


3!!
lol nice selection tho


----------



## BRSkunk (Nov 4, 2009)

Austrian Death Machine


----------



## IregAt420 (Nov 5, 2009)

I didnt read every single post...but i didnt see any Black Label Society or Pantera on the ones i did read
but everyone has their opinions and I respect that!
My top 3 Metal has to be...
1. Black Label Society (Zakk can Shred!)
2.Pantera RIP Dime!
3.Slipknot


----------



## airman (Nov 5, 2009)

IregAt420 said:


> I didnt read every single post...but i didnt see any Black Label Society or Pantera on the ones i did read
> but everyone has their opinions and I respect that!
> My top 3 Metal has to be...
> 1. Black Label Society (Zakk can Shred!)
> ...


 
I didn't list any of them because those are just a given and should be in every metal heads music library. I even have a dime tattoo.


----------



## DubRules (Nov 5, 2009)

BRSkunk said:


> Austrian Death Machine


hahahaha.
the only reason i know about this is because i worked at best buy when the cd was released. the kid that worked in the media department made a big deal about it in the morning huddle and i ended up downloading it that night. 
i proceeded to laugh my ass off.
get to da choppahhh!!!

anyways

all shall perish
through the eyes of the dead
the classic struggle
suicide silence
waking the cadaver

and 
devourment.


----------



## twiceashigh8:40 (Nov 6, 2009)

arsonists get all the girls job for a cowboy the black dahlia murder


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Nov 7, 2009)

Been listening to Children of Bodom lately.

Follow the Reaper:
[youtube]-f9B5Ki36BQ[/youtube]

Blooddrunk:
[youtube]qE1xsjZYoy0[/youtube]

Downfall:
[youtube]su0dkHstMYI[/youtube]


----------



## IregAt420 (Nov 10, 2009)

airman said:


> I didn't list any of them because those are just a given and should be in every metal heads music library. I even have a dime tattoo.


You are the man, bro. Thats fuckin sick. You should upload a photo def!
 Keep Tokin


----------



## FaceGrinder (Nov 11, 2009)

Between The Buried And Me

All Shall Perish

Job For A Cowboy

BTBAM is my favorite band. They're probably the only band I know of that gets better every album. I don't really like job for a cowboy's new shit, but their first album is amazing. I don't give a fuck if you think those bands suck.


----------



## FaceGrinder (Nov 11, 2009)

twiceashigh8:40 said:


> arsonists get all the girls job for a cowboy the black dahlia murder


Dude hell yeah TBDM is sweet.


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Nov 17, 2009)

[youtube]ax0_8_PLQ3U[/youtube]


----------



## DogFacedDemon (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmdmnnv2NkY

Embedding fail.  I tried so hard, too. 
Still, I'm nicely vaped, so the link will suffice!

The band is NEUROSIS. Follow the link if want to see some demonic possession. They give a serious fuck about their music.


----------



## DogFacedDemon (Dec 14, 2009)

Performing in a Masonic temple in Brooklyn:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM7laabfVlw
If anyone gives a damn...


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (May 5, 2010)

shameless bump with come cannibal corpse

[youtube]L_ITTCzVXVU[/youtube]


----------



## g00sEgg (May 6, 2010)

MexicanWarlord420 said:


> shameless bump with come cannibal corpse
> 
> [youtube]L_ITTCzVXVU[/youtube]


Cannibal Corpse is the shit bro.

You like Through The Eyes of The Dead???


----------



## MindMan62 (May 6, 2010)

Here are a few of my favorites.

First, almighty Death.
[video=youtube;zguCFjHyVeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zguCFjHyVeM[/video]

Atheist, one of the bands that came out of Florida in the 80's. 
[video=youtube;TtdhgoGCh2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtdhgoGCh2Y[/video]

Kreator, wicked German Thrash.
[video=youtube;T0CSMAxpoyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0CSMAxpoyU&feature=related[/video]

Mastodon, sludgy, proggy, epic badasses. 
[video=youtube;CSCBArT3TT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSCBArT3TT4[/video]


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 6, 2010)

http://www.godsforsakenradio.com/news.php


----------



## symbolic47 (May 12, 2010)

DEATH
Necrophagist
Megadeth


----------



## jahjah kush (May 14, 2010)

Well since I am more inclined to rap I do not listen to metal often but when I do I love

Insonium
Megadeath
Mastodon


----------



## ohsnapwnt (May 14, 2010)

There's no way I can pick just 3, I love metal too much. I'm sure most of these have probably been mentioned previously - but If not, check em out:

Megadeth
Testament
Dragonlord (Black Metal. Testament without Chuck Billy. Eric Peterson on vocals.)
Iced Earth
Demons And Wizards
Dio (anything he's involved with)
Corrosion of Conformity
Anything Devin Townsend
Kamelot
Manowar
Hammerfall
Killswitch Engage
Dream Theater
Metal Church
Mastodon
Vio-Lence
Overkill


----------



## vapor85 (May 15, 2010)

The Agony Scene

Draconian

Skeleton Witch


----------



## goodeye2113 (Jun 13, 2010)

Id have to say 


Winds Of Plague

From Autumn to Ashes

Scary Kids Scaring Kids (if we can count that)


----------



## Badbrain (Jun 14, 2010)

Meshuggah

Candiria

Superjoint Ritual


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jun 14, 2010)

Veil of Maya
Born of Osiris
Tool
The Analyst
Necrophagist
Meshuggah
Winds of Plague


----------



## Rockology (Jun 15, 2010)

Standard: -

Decpaitated
Cannibal Corpse
Joh Lee Hooker 
In Flames
Megadeth
Sepultura (shame on you lot!)
Slayer
Anthrax
Pantera
damageplan
Hate Eternal
AC/DC

And others...........


----------



## Endorphine (Jun 15, 2010)

For The Fallen Dreams
The Acacia Strain
A Different Breed Of Killer


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jun 20, 2010)

The answer is Slayer Bob!!!


----------



## EmptyWords (Jun 20, 2010)

Death
Nevermore
Origin


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jun 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;ZRDJNkD_oYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRDJNkD_oYc[/video]

Stoner Rock!!


----------



## izzyco (Jun 23, 2010)

1.Slipknot
2.Disturbed
3.Municipal Waste


----------



## expt (Jun 24, 2010)

01. Intro - A Call To Arms 
02. Funeral 
03. The Song Remains Un-Named 
04. Rebirth Of The Temple 
05. Divided 
06. Bitter Pill 
07. Force Fed 
08. Lies In The House Of Shame 
09. Wrath 
10. Dead To Me 
11. Blood Red Sky 
12. Falling Down 
13. Live Again


----------



## odbsmydog (Jun 27, 2010)

This chick in Iwrestledabearonce is so badass. she screams more gnarly that most dudes.

[video=youtube;4DKPgZ51ywU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DKPgZ51ywU[/video]

[video=youtube;ZrFTR9fucr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrFTR9fucr8[/video]

of course got to have bring me the horizon

[video=youtube;AWggPLXeOkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWggPLXeOkU[/video]

[video=youtube;lSadcuwiPbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSadcuwiPbU&feature=related[/video]

and why not some green jello

[video=youtube;_CYwNWHZuT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CYwNWHZuT0[/video]

those gotta be my fav 3 bands in metal


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jun 28, 2010)

Ahh yes Green Jello...........


----------



## Miss MeanWeed (Jun 28, 2010)

[youtube]I72W-uPOd7o[/youtube]
[youtube]cjeGX7grC74[/youtube]
[youtube]UXD24JDpGGQ[/youtube]


----------



## rifyraina (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.the-top-tens.com/items/master-of-puppets-metallica-6522.aspFear of the Dark - Iron Maiden
Hallowed Be Thy Name - Iron Maiden
Blind - Korn


----------



## Rockology (Jun 28, 2010)

Orion - Metallica
Loui Loui - Motorhead
Hammer Smash Face - Cannibal Corpse
Wannabe - Spice Girls..............er...............i mean.....................South of Heaven.......


----------



## LadyBlunted (Jun 28, 2010)

Cannibal Corpse
Necrophagist
Mortician

and im going to cheat and add more 
Autopsy
Entombed
Mortician
Waking The Cadaver

metal till i dieee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samtheham420 (Jul 8, 2010)

1. Chimaira
2. Pantera
3. Atreyu

And I love nothingface too=] metal is grrrreat


----------



## Meshuggah (Jul 12, 2010)

1. Meshuggah (of course)
1. Opeth (can't decide #1 with these two)
2. Tool
3. Devin Townsend (Ziltoid)


----------



## SgtAwesomePants (Jul 16, 2010)

Judas Priest
[video=youtube;nM__lPTWThU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM__lPTWThU[/video]
Megadeth
[video=youtube;9d4ui9q7eDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d4ui9q7eDM[/video]
and Manowar
[video=youtube;1isVAuYNEL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1isVAuYNEL8[/video]


----------



## sheao (Jul 20, 2010)

Top 3:

#1. Eisbrecher
#2. Megaherz
#3. Rammstein

All are industrial metal with electronic influences. This genre of music (NDH) is magic to my ear drums!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone else get tickets for SLEEP?? Fuckin Epic can't wait.


----------



## Lalaporo (Jul 28, 2010)

Cannibal corpse
Cradle of Filth!
Behemoth


----------



## odbsmydog (Aug 15, 2010)

some good ones from warped tour!! lots of good deathcore this year

[video=youtube;FukeNR1ydOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FukeNR1ydOA[/video]


[video=youtube;-o9tj-xH1qU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o9tj-xH1qU[/video]


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;Zy-9fDxn-cU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy-9fDxn-cU[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_2EynWMDFg - Burst

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ-ZW_oFQAg - Burnt by the Sun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=647ItKj0sKw - Neurosis


----------



## StudioNNNy (Nov 5, 2010)

Parkway Drive

I Killed The Prom Queen

Killswitch Engage (Only alive or just breathing and The original self titled album)
Howard jones sucks.


----------



## pilgram (Nov 5, 2010)

HIGH ON FIRE THIS WEEKEND FUN FUN FUN FEST ATX.....tickets for SLEEP for real? im googling now thanks Wormdrive66


----------



## spectre91 (Nov 6, 2010)

1. Whitechapel
2. Suicide Silence
3. Born of Osiris

ton of other good ones but those are the top 3


----------



## beardo (Nov 6, 2010)

[youtube]7aPkx-wwYgA[/youtube]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;FqGOy6YapVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqGOy6YapVw[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;R_SqtCNhv44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_SqtCNhv44[/video]
[video=youtube;GZy1cVH8NjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZy1cVH8NjU[/video]
[video=youtube;EG4hc2Ltak8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG4hc2Ltak8[/video]

DEATH TO DEATHCORE!


----------



## PimpinLongtails (Nov 11, 2010)

tool, SOAD, opeth

you cant argue with them.


----------



## pilgram (Nov 12, 2010)

anyone see Until the light takes us?


----------



## auldone (Nov 12, 2010)

Metallica
Pantera
Tool


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 13, 2010)

pilgram said:


> View attachment 1264999anyone see Until the light takes us?


Havent seen it but Mayhem is fucking bad ass...


----------



## pilgram (Nov 13, 2010)

The Ruiner said:


> Havent seen it but Mayhem is fucking bad ass...


i got it from netflix checkit out DARK THRONE!


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 14, 2010)

pilgram said:


> i got it from netflix checkit out DARK THRONE!


Dark Throne is bad ass too. 

[video=youtube;NeC78VntHDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeC78VntHDY[/video]

Here's an awesome drum track....this has Bill K. and Brann Dailor from Mastodon playing on this album...So fucking sick...Steve is the fucking MAN!


----------



## pilgram (Nov 14, 2010)

right now im listening to the garage band across the street practiceing,its that fucking Screamo shit i hate todays youth.


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 14, 2010)

Lame...so overdone...

Is it the "good-cop/bad-cop" vocal bit?


----------



## pilgram (Nov 14, 2010)

The Ruiner said:


> Lame...so overdone...
> 
> Is it the "good-cop/bad-cop" vocal bit?


LMAO i never thought about it like that ,but yea exactly


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 14, 2010)

pilgram said:


> LMAO i never thought about it like that ,but yea exactly


You should kindly remind them that the 2000's ended almost a year ago and that that gay ass deathcore screamo shit is gay as gay can get and got totally fucking overdone by 2004. 

Here's the song structure for deathcore and screamo:

1. Uber-shred guitar intro
2. Vocal scream into the verse of bad cop vocals
3. Chorus of bad cop vocals
4. Lead line into chorus of good cop vocals
5. Stupid shitty unoriginal 4/4 break down with bad cop vocals at the right accents
6. Verse of mixed cop vocals
7. Another shitty breakdown that even hatebreed says is gay
8. Mixed cock-gobbling chorus
9. Break down to outro....

You see, the key is to average at a minimum 3 breakdowns per song so that your gay ass hot topic friends can get their windmills and spin kicks on. Then you become an underground sensation and end your musical career two years later cause you realize your band totally fucking sucks.


----------



## pilgram (Nov 14, 2010)

i just want to tell those 16 year old boys to give back their sisters jeans


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 14, 2010)

one of the last real metal bands out there...

[video=youtube;pl7SonqCNzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl7SonqCNzI[/video]

If you are going to go metal you better go all the fucking way.


----------



## pilgram (Nov 14, 2010)

The Ruiner said:


> one of the last real metal bands out there...
> 
> [video=youtube;pl7SonqCNzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl7SonqCNzI[/video]
> 
> If you are going to go metal you better go all the fucking way.


id bring those chicks freshmeat everyday!


----------



## Toki Wartooth (Nov 14, 2010)

Blood, tits, cannibalism and metal...totally bad ass and awesome!


----------



## pilgram (Nov 14, 2010)

Toki Wartooth said:


> Blood, tits, cannibalism and metal...totally bad ass and awesome!


whats happing Toki welcome


----------



## mr2shim (Nov 15, 2010)

1. Tool
2. SOAD

I'm not really a huge metal fan. Although I'm a diehard Tool fan, I wouldn't consider them metal myself but those two are the only bands that can fit into metal genre that I listen to. Not a metallica fan despite having their discography. :/


----------



## ifartsmoke (Nov 15, 2010)

DEATH TO DEATHCORE![/QUOTE]

fuck yes!!! Pig Destroyer!!! My old band (Dahlgren Prophecy) played a few shows with them! and Origin
Here we are in the below video

[video=youtube;8Z6mjMvofjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z6mjMvofjM[/video]


----------



## ifartsmoke (Nov 15, 2010)

shit I forgot my top 3. So damn hard!! I have to mix 2 together because they had some of the same members but S.O.D. and Anthrax!! 
SOD.... circa 85' first ever blast beat!!! MILK
[video=youtube;xJXnI2O0buk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJXnI2O0buk[/video]

My new era fav Suicide Silence!!!
[video=youtube;tCCh9TP3VO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCCh9TP3VO0[/video]

And my all time ol' and new!!! Sick of it All.... yea yea i know NYHC what ever, they can hang with any band no mater how heavy
[video=youtube;ff_V0hHCTCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff_V0hHCTCw[/video]
Sorry just can't fuck with SOIA!!!!
[video=youtube;9fvu951up_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fvu951up_0[/video]
[video=youtube;guCABPkOGjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guCABPkOGjg[/video]

and the OG Kush!!!
[video=youtube;YNRkRs0y1CA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNRkRs0y1CA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 15, 2010)

Actually, the first (metal) blast beats were from a band called Repulsion or DRI...at least that's what is the accepted story in most people's history of extreme music. 

A pretty good history of the blast linked here


----------



## ifartsmoke (Nov 15, 2010)

The Ruiner said:


> Actually, the first (metal) blast beats were from a band called Repulsion or DRI...at least that's what is the accepted story in most people's history of extreme music.
> 
> A pretty good history of the blast linked here


For me SOD was the first, but yes!!!
I have to include 
1. Sheer Terror
2. Disembodied
3. The ACACIA STRAIN
[video=youtube;DBmCnFKZrB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBmCnFKZrB0[/video]
[video=youtube;l12StDiOCRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l12StDiOCRQ[/video]


----------



## Ten bag (Nov 15, 2010)

The Ruiner said:


> You should kindly remind them that the 2000's ended almost a year ago and that that gay ass deathcore screamo shit is gay as gay can get and got totally fucking overdone by 2004.
> 
> Here's the song structure for deathcore and screamo:
> 
> ...



Cut me real deep 
I can understand why people dislike any 'core' music, but we dont like what you listen to! haha 
Let us kids have our fun, i play in a deathcore/deathmetal/metalcore band and i love it ya know? its not about who can be the most uber br00tal, i like breakdowns, not shit ones mind, the ones i write can be generic but they move a crowd. As long as people like it and i like it then it shouldent matter what anyone else thinks.

btw, just to clear up, i aint no girlie looking scene kid, skinny jean wearing shitfag.
i look what i look like in the avatar, so a douche at best but meh!

i enjoy the music i make, and its not as though i just write deathcore, ive written a few nice acoustic pieces, some techdeath, bits of like experimental sort of trippy tunes.

but yeah, each to their own i guess


----------



## ifartsmoke (Nov 15, 2010)

ifartsmoke said:


> DEATH TO DEATHCORE!


fuck yes!!! Pig Destroyer!!! My old band (Dahlgren Prophecy) played a few shows with them! and Origin
Here we are in the below video

[video=youtube;8Z6mjMvofjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z6mjMvofjM[/video][/QUOTE]


----------



## Ten bag (Nov 16, 2010)

your bands pretty sick actually! 

my bands got 2 recordings but with no vocals over them at the minute.

This is the best one out of the two 
(just a link as i dunno how to get a video on here)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vPpfWav8Kk


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 16, 2010)

Ten bag said:


> Cut me real deep
> I can understand why people dislike any 'core' music, but we dont like what you listen to! haha
> Let us kids have our fun, i play in a deathcore/deathmetal/metalcore band and i love it ya know? its not about who can be the most uber br00tal, i like breakdowns, not shit ones mind, the ones i write can be generic but they move a crowd. As long as people like it and i like it then it shouldent matter what anyone else thinks.
> 
> ...


Man, I am just an old musically jaded asshole. At the end of the day it makes no difference to me what people enjoy or play. I have unreasonably stubborn taste in music. I have literally been listening to metal for 20 years...It takes quite a bit to get my attention musically these days. 

And if I had an offer to play in a deathcore band just for the fuck of it and to party a bit and maybe tour, I would do it in a heartbeat. It's fun to play music...even if it's cheesey and played out. As long as people go full-bore in to what they do I can respect it. Sorry if I personally offended you...I know I am a dick. 

Rock On...


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 16, 2010)

ifartsmoke,

dude...I was just about to say you guys sound SO FUCKING east coast....then I saw you are in MD, makes such sense now! It sounds like a mix of Candiria and Hatebreed...

And I hate you for your proximity to MDF this next year because NEUROSIS is headlining....and they don't play shows very often at all anymore. If you have never seen them I highly suggest you do...it is truly fucking inspiring.

I dug the tunes....nice work


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 16, 2010)

Ten...

I really like your tune...you must like The Ocean a lot...I think I hear quite a bit of them in there. 

Is that a live drummer?


----------



## Ten bag (Nov 17, 2010)

The Ruiner said:


> Man, I am just an old musically jaded asshole. At the end of the day it makes no difference to me what people enjoy or play. I have unreasonably stubborn taste in music. I have literally been listening to metal for 20 years...It takes quite a bit to get my attention musically these days.
> 
> And if I had an offer to play in a deathcore band just for the fuck of it and to party a bit and maybe tour, I would do it in a heartbeat. It's fun to play music...even if it's cheesey and played out. As long as people go full-bore in to what they do I can respect it. Sorry if I personally offended you...I know I am a dick.
> 
> Rock On...


No offence at all mayyn! 
im in it for the parties, the sick mosh times and just to have a laugh 



The Ruiner said:


> Ten...
> 
> I really like your tune...you must like The Ocean a lot...I think I hear quite a bit of them in there.
> 
> Is that a live drummer?


haha yeah, oceans, horizons and skies seem to be a favourite lmao

and nope, its addictivedrums thorugh FL studio 8
we had trouble finding a drummer who could keep up haha, we recently lost ours, but gained a new one the next day  just waiting to have a jam with him, see what he can do


----------



## pilgram (Nov 18, 2010)

[video][youtube][youtube][/video]The Sword ....How Heavy This Axe....how the hell do you put up a video!


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 19, 2010)

Cut your link address, click the film strip looking icon in the edit tool bar...


----------



## pilgram (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks man but after i click save it goes away,oh well, as you can tell i dont know shit about computers.


----------



## Tee Five (Nov 20, 2010)

Pantera

Rob / White Zombie

Slayer


----------



## ifartsmoke (Nov 22, 2010)

The Ruiner said:


> ifartsmoke,
> 
> dude...I was just about to say you guys sound SO FUCKING east coast....then I saw you are in MD, makes such sense now! It sounds like a mix of Candiria and Hatebreed...
> 
> ...


Thanks man!!! Yep East Coast to the core!! We have played the MDF many times, and we've toured with Candiria!! Super cool guys. It's a shame what happend to them in the crash though. And I've seen Neurosis a bunch too, and played some fests with them. Back in the day hahah.
I'm glad you like the tunes


----------



## emilyblunt (Nov 22, 2010)

Otep
Kataklysm
Cradle of Filth.
I also love Killswitch Engage and COG.
I used to be a fan of death metal, hard core music. Oh I miss the days...


----------



## Dicky (Nov 23, 2010)

New York Hardcore. Section 8, War Time Manner, Hatebreed, Troy Core!!


----------



## Supernaut JM (Nov 24, 2010)

early Sabbath, Mastodon, Meshuggah,


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 24, 2010)

Ten bag said:


> No offence at all mayyn!
> im in it for the parties, the sick mosh times and just to have a laugh
> 
> 
> ...


How did that drummer work out?


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 24, 2010)

ifartsmoke said:


> Thanks man!!! Yep East Coast to the core!! We have played the MDF many times, and we've toured with Candiria!! Super cool guys. It's a shame what happend to them in the crash though. And I've seen Neurosis a bunch too, and played some fests with them. Back in the day hahah.
> I'm glad you like the tunes


Dude, my buddy has traveled from northern california to MD for MDF like 3 or 4 times...he fucking loves it. God, if I could afford it I would go this year just to watch the _Masters_ at work. 

Heard any new bands that have really fucked your fancy lately?


----------



## ifartsmoke (Nov 24, 2010)

The Ruiner said:


> Dude, my buddy has traveled from northern california to MD for MDF like 3 or 4 times...he fucking loves it. God, if I could afford it I would go this year just to watch the _Masters_ at work.
> 
> Heard any new bands that have really fucked your fancy lately?


Not really.. thay all seem to sound the same anymore... a Maiden-esque riff, roar vocals, chug chug mosh riff, sing sing, roar. repeat. I do like the Blessed, new Suicide Silence, Oceano, I loved the Red Chord but haven't herd much from them lately, Whitechapel, 
Textures!!! forgot about them. I love that band right now!!!


----------



## Ten bag (Nov 25, 2010)

The Ruiner said:


> How did that drummer work out?



still havent had a practice :/
we had some demon snow here today and today was practice day

couldent get down to where the other members live

next week hopefully 
did some guitar covers today though, just of shit im into at the moment
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJvDOM27jkU - Architects - early grave
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hp1NJn0uTAE&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL - Some original track some guy wrote, so i covered it, its sick 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE4KgO0bK-g&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL - For the fallen dreams - new beginnings
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZNmiVfjurk&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL - an intro i made for the band, your usual chuggy chug, i enjoy it though 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw4iuk_RVXs&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL The black dahlia murder - Paint it black
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVJHQ0YWu44&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL Whitechapel - end of flesh


wake and bake this morning led to this being the only productive part of my day (Y)


----------



## dd900 (Nov 27, 2010)

Bloodbath
Gojira
Arsis
Cephalic Carnage
The Tony Danza Tap Dance Extravaganza


----------



## brownbearclan (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm not going with my all-time's I'm going to go with what I'm listening to NOW:

*Dethkolok
*Helmet
*Amon Amarth


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 27, 2010)

ifartsmoke said:


> Not really.. thay all seem to sound the same anymore... a Maiden-esque riff, roar vocals, chug chug mosh riff, sing sing, roar. repeat. I do like the Blessed, new Suicide Silence, Oceano, I loved the Red Chord but haven't herd much from them lately, Whitechapel,
> Textures!!! forgot about them. I love that band right now!!!


I have been listening to more black metal type stuff...they have some seriously psychedelic song structures that I can only just laught at how fucking crazy they really are...I really have been digging on Krallice and Portal...total mind bending blasting black metal. Never heard of textures, will check them out.


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 5, 2010)

[video=youtube;Qhpem0sILNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qhpem0sILNs[/video]


----------



## TheStonerPrincess (Dec 6, 2010)

Pantera 

Waking The Cadaver

DevilDriver

\m/\m/


----------



## BlackSabs (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like the perfect place for my first post. I am in a Stoner Rock mood. If you liked Kyuss you will like these bands!

Sungrazer

[video=youtube;7-TTce8FDQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-TTce8FDQM[/video]

Colour Haze Sick venue!!!!

[video=youtube;VmK-ukwTfUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmK-ukwTfUA[/video]


----------



## pilgram (Dec 10, 2010)

[video=youtube;uSs5wopXahY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSs5wopXahY[/video]....oldschool


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Me, But I'm still looking for the rest of the band?
Slayer
Greatful Dead,,,Is that 3,lol.


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;0WnbcLaWzXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WnbcLaWzXw[/video]


----------



## PistilPimp (Dec 14, 2010)

Hahaha, cool as hell to see some Waking the Cadaver fans on here. I might have to throw up a video of me and Mike doin our daily blaze session tomorrow or something. It's harder to get everyone together, because Don and Dennis live an hour or so away. But Mike's my best friend since middle school and Rob...well...he's just Rob. He's the man though.


----------



## EmperorGonzo (Dec 16, 2010)

Does anyone listen to some black metal? As in Emperor, Immortal, Bathory, Enslaved, Windir, Satyricon?


----------



## TheStonerPrincess (Dec 16, 2010)

PistilPimp said:


> Hahaha, cool as hell to see some Waking the Cadaver fans on here. I might have to throw up a video of me and Mike doin our daily blaze session tomorrow or something. It's harder to get everyone together, because Don and Dennis live an hour or so away. But Mike's my best friend since middle school and Rob...well...he's just Rob. He's the man though.


Hell yeah!! Waking the Cadaver fucking rocks \m/..they are one of my favorite bands


----------



## canuckgrow (Dec 19, 2010)

Well holy shitballs and gravey I thought I was still a metal head at 42 years of age but seeing 80% of the bands names here I have no clue who they are LOL....So my metal journey started with:
Led Zepplin
Jimi Hendrix
CCR
Black Sabbath(Ozzy and Dio)
AC/DC
Van Halen
Def Leppard
Iron Maiden
Motley Crue
Kiss
Montrose 
Motorhead 
the Gunners
Metallica
Venom
Slayer
Anthrax
Megadeath
Panterra
I listen to a whole range of music now but its still mostly Metal of one form or another I've always like the aggressive in your face powerful music. That being said I never got into the whole death extreme metal stuff it just never did it for me...still doesn't. One new band I like is Airbourne kinda reminds me of a heavier AC/DC.
Oh and since its Christmas i'll share this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFjI7gT1FvI


----------



## mattimoos (Dec 19, 2010)

Devildriver
Children of Bodom
Soilwork
In Flames
Tool
Lamb of God
Dimmu Borgir
Mudvayne
Disturbed
Megadeth
Metallica


----------



## six8 (Dec 19, 2010)

i only have two...metallica and iron maiden


----------



## TheStonerPrincess (Dec 19, 2010)

mattimoos said:


> Devildriver
> Children of Bodom
> Soilwork
> In Flames
> ...


WooHoo at Devildriver, Lamb of God, Mudvayne, Disturbed, Megadeth and Metallica ...\m/\m/


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 19, 2010)

EmperorGonzo said:


> Does anyone listen to some black metal? As in Emperor, Immortal, Bathory, Enslaved, Windir, Satyricon?


Krallice is black metal...


----------



## TheStonerPrincess (Dec 23, 2010)

Another great band.....Five Finger Death Punch \m/


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;C8GIgk5-PEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8GIgk5-PEs[/video]

[video=youtube;VMUYTbFRMVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMUYTbFRMVs[/video]

[video=youtube;zLQ41vpL1_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLQ41vpL1_Q[/video]


----------



## stelthy (Dec 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;nnrJLtl93DY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnrJLtl93DY[/video]

[video=youtube;1bFP37oj1vQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bFP37oj1vQ[/video]

[video=youtube;wxe2J8TsIx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxe2J8TsIx8[/video]

and here are 2 extra I couldn't bare to leave out  !!!

[video=youtube;ir_TN-7P_ns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ir_TN-7P_ns[/video]

[video=youtube;sO_QntXc-c4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO_QntXc-c4[/video]


Yeah man these bands rock - STELTHY


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;XjcGtf_laTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjcGtf_laTc[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 29, 2011)

Some Underground Metal

[video=youtube;uLXo17hkfPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uLXo17hkfPo[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;qm4N4mzh--Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qm4N4mzh--Y[/video]


[video=youtube;B4KvRne8CL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4KvRne8CL8[/video]

Flo's drum sound is too mechanic here, but his playing is nifty. Odd that Catch 33 (record name for the first video) was programmed because Haake (Meshuggah drummer) was out for back surgery. It sounds like it has more character than Flo's drums on this record.

Anyway, anyone who gets a sparkle in their eye over drumming might care


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;Z1YjmgfrZrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1YjmgfrZrw[/video]


----------



## Vermilion (Dec 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;FbXhNgVBgco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbXhNgVBgco[/video]
[video=youtube;_Mzg2zOFn_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mzg2zOFn_g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Now heres my kinda thread. Sick of the rap threads... where to begin... i love every genre here we go!

Japenese melodic death metal/ synth (first album was close to black metal, then slowly added in synths, then this album is their new lead singer who is the girl) All albums are great!

[video=youtube;wyhCPiLbQag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyhCPiLbQag[/video]

[video=youtube;TBxZ63lDWpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBxZ63lDWpE&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;bZxLz_x6YMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZxLz_x6YMM[/video]
[video=youtube;tysvzUk-AcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tysvzUk-AcY[/video]
[video=youtube;LLjj4xvx6zk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLjj4xvx6zk[/video]
[video=youtube;eqfbhy8JCe4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqfbhy8JCe4[/video]
[video=youtube;TT8QmxFzQQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TT8QmxFzQQk[/video]
[video=youtube;-VBdAY8eA9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VBdAY8eA9w&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;pRK3jjeF2zI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRK3jjeF2zI[/video]
[video=youtube;_TdCERDlJ84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TdCERDlJ84[/video]
[video=youtube;N0f5kElaQns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0f5kElaQns[/video]


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ugh wheres all the metal lovers!! BUMP!!!!!!!!! for extreme black metal. Great band

[video=youtube;gpLnQ-qeRMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpLnQ-qeRMI[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 21, 2012)

This new High on Fire Track will make you "Drop Kick your Skull into Traffic"

http://www.spin.com/articles/listen-high-fires-savage-bloody-knuckles


----------



## PainKillarz (Apr 4, 2012)

Slayer
Immortal
And of course this guy...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZS1KuX7EB4


----------



## Vermilion (Apr 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;OTURzpARyKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTURzpARyKI&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube. com%2Fresults%3Fsearch_query%3Dcock%2Band%2Bball%2 Btorture%26oq%3Dcock%2Band%2Bball%2Btorture%26aq%3 Df%26aqi%3D%26aql%3D%26gs_nf%3D1%26gs_l%3Dyoutube-reduced.3...33164.36423.0.36522.23.23.1.0.0.0.121. 1939.17j5.22.0.[/video]

I like anything brutal with a groove


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;l7Awr81ahFc]http://youtu.be/l7Awr81ahFc[/video]


----------



## Dsiddious (Apr 11, 2012)

1. Rory Gallagher (If there was such a thing as the greatest guitarist it would be him. But there isnt!)
2. Fleetwood Mac (Before they went shit, around the time when Kirwain left.)
3. Alestorm (Went to a gig a few years back, got hooked for life. Check em out! if you like metalyou wont be disapointed!)


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 16, 2012)

ummm Fleetwood Mac?!?!Thats not metal.
this is metal

[video=youtube;MrSqeS8Ya-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrSqeS8Ya-E[/video]


----------



## dux (Apr 16, 2012)

Iron Maiden
Overkill
Machine head

.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 16, 2012)

dux said:


> Iron Maiden
> Overkill
> Machine head
> 
> .


Hey dux, My first concert ever was Iron Maiden in '87 at the old Met Center. Now this year I get to take my 5 year old to see Iron Maiden. He's more excited than me! UP THE IRONS!!!


----------



## Moonshine.B. (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Baroness- Check out the track "Isak" off of their LP the "Red album", it's fancy stoner rock .
2. Isis- Take a look into "Ghost key" off of "The wavering radiant" album. They've developed a style which is as close to meditation as screaming can become!
3. Death- This is a classic for any Death Metal enthusiast. Look up "Story to tell" from their last full length album.


----------



## dux (Apr 18, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Hey dux, My first concert ever was Iron Maiden in '87 at the old Met Center. Now this year I get to take my 5 year old to see Iron Maiden. He's more excited than me! UP THE IRONS!!!


haha, My second concert was Maiden,Accept,Ratt and Mommas boys..At the old Trout air park near Forest Lake(outdoors) I thinik It was '83 or '84....


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 18, 2012)

dux said:


> haha, My second concert was Maiden,Accept,Ratt and Mommas boys..At the old Trout air park near Forest Lake(outdoors) I thinik It was '83 or '84....


Nice! I liked trout air, at least it was outdoors. Waysted was the opener in '87..........WHO?


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Apr 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;_WNJ24cfQi4]http://youtu.be/_WNJ24cfQi4[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;po7bmJv7nvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po7bmJv7nvU[/video]...........


----------



## Still Blazin87 (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;gol5R0HhQqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gol5R0HhQqI&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------

